# gta-sa.exe funktioniert nicht mehr



## Red_Vista_Quad (12. August 2008)

Hallo leute ich habe das Spiel GTA San Andreas das hat auch immer gut funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich ein paar Autos hinzugefügt und jetzt habe ich das Problem dass ich es zwar normal starten kann bis ich meine gespeicherte datei laden kann, aber wenn es dann das Spiel läd, dass ich spielen kann bricht es ab und es kommt gta-sa.exe funktioniert nicht mehr. Was könnte ich jetzt tun gäbe es vielleicht ein GTA repair Programm das es weider hinbekommen könnte? Weil ich nicht gerne die ganzen Autos die ich hinzugefügt habe wieder weg haben will xD. Also ich suche was das einfach macht dass es wieder funktioniert.
Davor lief alles prima und an meinem System kann es sicher nicht liegen:

Quadcore 2,4
3 GB arbeitsspeicher 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT

wäre cool wenn jemand bescheid weiß wie es gehen könnte oder jemand mir helfen kann.
danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## hammet (12. August 2008)

Also sagen wir es mal so. Dein GTA hat funktioniert, bis du etwas geändetr hast. Was wäre wohl der beste Weg das zu bereinigen? 
Das Geänderte rückgängig machen.
Also musst du die Autos entfernen. Wenn du sie allerdings unbedingt willst, kannst du ja jedes Auto einzeln testen, bis du das gefunden hast, was den fehler verursacht.


----------



## Red_Vista_Quad (12. August 2008)

naja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt mit jedem auto einzeln xD aber da wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben
danke trotzdem!


----------



## Red_Vista_Quad (12. August 2008)

ok ich habe jetzt alle nochmal runter und es funktioniert wieder und jetzt mache ich alle einzeln drauf und schaue immer wenn es nicht funktioniert also mein problem ist jetzt gelöst danke aber trotzdem =)


----------

